# Diesel Powered Splitters



## thejdman04 (Feb 1, 2009)

I currently own a spee co splitter. I have had it less then a year and am VERY disappointed. Out of the 8-9 months I have owned it, it has been in the shop for about 3 months. It had to have the coil replaced on the motor, and the cylinder replaced already. Now (its a vertical horizontal splitter) where the splitter attaches to the frame theres a pin that the splitter pivots on, but where the pin attaches to the frame (which is also the tank), the welds are cracked already. Spee co says theyll fix it, but theyll mount my splitter, engine, hydraulic pump, tires (everything) on a new tank. Could take quite a while to get a new tank freighted in and could take a week or 2 once they get the tank in to switch stuff over. I would like a processor, but dont now if I can afford it right now. I think for the time being, I need something like a timberwolf tw5. I would like the super splitter for speed, but I do split some oak logs that are honestly 40" in diameter, while thats not the normal, I would like something with a log lift, and good power. I have searched on here (and google) for a diesel powered splitter (like a tw5 timberwolf, that size and power). I cant find a diesel powered splitter. I realize you have speed rpm to spin a hydrualic pump, but I have seen diesel powered generators (even small 3500-5000 watt range). Suburu engines make smaller diesel engines that spin at decent rpm. The generator I had that had a suburu diesel engine ran forever on a tank of fuel. Even though it was spinning fast, it had the fuel efficiency and power. Yanmar makes diesels that are long lasting and spin at enough rpms to run a hydraulic pump. So my question is does anyone make a diesel powered log splitter, like the timber wolf tw5 or tw6? I need something fuel efficient and long lasting.


----------



## coog (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't answer your question, but one thing to consider is the diesel fumes.I can sit on my Kubota all day long and not have it bother me, but I am moving.Only time I've ever felt sea-sick was when trolling off-shore with a good trailing breeze in a diesel boat.Something to consider if you are sensitive to the smell.


----------



## gtu160 (Feb 1, 2009)

coog has really good point. Depending on how old or new the smell can be nasty. Like sick feeling nasty. When I fire up the truck at work on Monday, we hit the cruise control and run the motor up to 12k and run. When they get warm it's not bad, but depends again how new or old the motor is. I thought about this as well. There's many reefer trailer's left sitting in the city with I gusse a 3cyc motor.


----------



## leon (Feb 1, 2009)

*diesel log splitter*



thejdman04 said:


> I currently own a spee co splitter. I have had it less then a year and am VERY disappointed. Out of the 8-9 months I have owned it, it has been in the shop for about 3 months. It had to have the coil replaced on the motor, and the cylinder replaced already. Now (its a vertical horizontal splitter) where the splitter attaches to the frame theres a pin that the splitter pivots on, but where the pin attaches to the frame (which is also the tank), the welds are cracked already. Spee co says theyll fix it, but theyll mount my splitter, engine, hydraulic pump, tires (everything) on a new tank. Could take quite a while to get a new tank freighted in and could take a week or 2 once they get the tank in to switch stuff over. I would like a processor, but dont now if I can afford it right now. I think for the time being, I need something like a timberwolf tw5. I would like the super splitter for speed, but I do split some oak logs that are honestly 40" in diameter, while thats not the normal, I would like something with a log lift, and good power. I have searched on here (and google) for a diesel powered splitter (like a tw5 timberwolf, that size and power). I can't find a diesel powered splitter. I realize you have speed rpm to spin a hydraulic pump, but I have seen diesel powered generators (even small 3500-5000 watt range). Subaru engines make smaller diesel engines that spin at decent rpm. The generator I had that had a subaru diesel engine ran forever on a tank of fuel. Even though it was spinning fast, it had the fuel efficiency and power. Yanmar makes diesels that are long lasting and spin at enough rpms to run a hydraulic pump. So my question is does anyone make a diesel powered log splitter, like the timber wolf tw5 or tw6? I need something fuel efficient and long lasting.




The decision is do you want a 2 cycle diesel or four cycle diesel.


You may end up having to buy one from european builder to get diesel power. 

Another option is buy a used TW5 and repower it with a Yanmar sized to the pump mounting and crank shaft size.

A third option is re-powering your splitter with an electric motor sized to the application and buying a good generator to power it. The hydralic pump will work very well being powered by the eletric motor with little effort and no fumes where you are working 

that option is win, win as you can have electricity for work lighting, the wide screen TV, DVR, cooling fans, drink mixer, air conditioner, television, satellite antenna, satellite phone, bug zapper, kerosene salamander to keep warm, battery charger for the Zamboni, etc. :^) 

It may be worth your while to contact the folks at Rainer hydraulics, they make the "Chomper" fire wood processor a lot of folks have them and are very happy with them. Red prospector has a 14 model and he is very happy with it. 

They also make a tractor powered chomper as well which mounted to the three point hitch of a tractor. 


Please look at thier web site (www.chomper.com)


I would keep the Speeco as they are repairing it for you and look at the small Chomper, saving the speeco for larger firewood untill you are totally fed up with it.


Its a case of what is your sanity worth to you?

leon    :agree2:


----------



## skid row (Feb 1, 2009)

Currently on my splitter I have an 11 hp gasoline wisconsin/robin engine. Someday when it wears out I'm going to put on of my air cooled diesel engines on it. To date I have put them on an original cub cadet original, wheelhorse and a 1953 national mower.

As far as fumes are concerened, just us a tall exhaust muffler with a flapper cap. You could run 10 hours a day on one gallon of diesel.


Here is a pic of a lombardini (italian made) 10hp diesel.


----------



## skid row (Feb 1, 2009)

Another 7.5hp hatz(german) diesel.


----------



## skid row (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a 10hp lombardini. It even has glow plugs for cold starting. 

If a log splitter manufacturer was to build a splitter with a single cylinder air cooled diesel engine it would be very expensive. Aside from the yanmar clones that are made in china your best bet would be to find a used/running small single cylinder diesel engine.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 1, 2009)

The main problema with small diesel engines are cost, EPA emissions and service/parts. A few European made diesels are small enough to be used for a splitter application but the costs over a compatible Honda gasser engine might surprise you. The easiest correlation is to check out ZTR mowers from the better manufactures. Diesels are reserved for only the high end machines and to my knowledge exclusively liquid cooled (yanmars and Kubota). Way overboard for a log splitter. Best solution for a diesel powered rig is to buy a PTO splitter and run it off a diesel tractor. Shame to burn up a perfectly good tractor just splitting wood but it is your money.


----------



## skid row (Feb 1, 2009)

CentaurG2 said:


> The main problema with small diesel engines are cost, EPA emissions and service/parts. A few European made diesels are small enough to be used for a splitter application but the costs over a compatible Honda gasser engine might surprise you. The easiest correlation is to check out ZTR mowers from the better manufactures. Diesels are reserved for only the high end machines and to my knowledge exclusively liquid cooled (yanmars and Kubota). Way overboard for a log splitter. Best solution for a diesel powered rig is to buy a PTO splitter and run it off a diesel tractor. Shame to burn up a perfectly good tractor just splitting wood but it is your money.



Cost for new air cooled single cylinder diesels are very high. BUT, all 9 of mine including 2 new old stock engines were all under $300.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanted to buy a diesel splitter to so I could use diesel fuel from the farm instead of having to buy gas.I looked around for a long time but no one makes one. Northern tool has small diesel engines you could put on a splitter I used a small walk behind compactor for a week that had the hatz diesel on it and I did not have any issues with diesel exhaust fumes I could tell it was a diesel but nothing over powring. The only thing that kept me from putting one on my spilter was the price of the engine. Heres a link to the engines. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_76+85


----------



## skid row (Feb 1, 2009)

DanManofStihl said:


> I wanted to buy a diesel splitter to so I could use diesel fuel from the farm instead of having to buy gas.I looked around for a long time but no one makes one. Northern tool has small diesel engines you could put on a splitter I used a small walk behind compactor for a week that had the hatz diesel on it and I did not have any issues with diesel exhaust fumes I could tell it was a diesel but nothing over powring. The only thing that kept me from putting one on my spilter was the price of the engine. Heres a link to the engines. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category_6970_76+85




Here is a hatz 1B40. It's the same $2500 hatz 10hp engine thats in the northern catalog. I got one for $300 used/running. It's on my wheelhorse tractor thats plowing snow for me in the winter and mowing my lawn in the summer.

Used diesels are out there cheap.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 1, 2009)

If I were to buy a processor it wouldnt be a chomper. Thats my opinion. I wouldn't mind paying even a 2000 dollar premium for a diesel engine to get longevity and be able to put farm diesel (yes I know more expensive then gas but readily available at my place) in it.


----------



## skid row (Feb 2, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> If I were to buy a processor it wouldnt be a chomper. Thats my opinion. I wouldn't mind paying even a 2000 dollar premium for a diesel engine to get longevity and be able to put farm diesel (yes I know more expensive then gas but readily available at my place) in it.



This thread went from diesel wood splitters to diesel firewood processors. I am positive there are diesel powered processors on the market. Bring a truck load of $$$.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 2, 2009)

*I've got a Diesel Powered Splitter*

Works great and has a 6sec cycle time!


----------



## coog (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Wkpoor I don't know if I asked you before, but did you try it without the added pump before you built it? I talked to one dealer who said my Kubota's 11 gpm would be more than enough.
I know I did tell you before how nice yours looks.


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 2, 2009)

skid row said:


> This thread went from diesel wood splitters to diesel firewood processors. I am positive there are diesel powered processors on the market. Bring a truck load of $$$.



I know, one guy mentioned a pbuying a chomper firewood processor. I want a processor, but unless I find the right used one I cant afford it right now. I ralize you can repower about anything, but I was wondering if somone made from the factory a diesel powered splitter (a big splitter like the tw5.


----------



## John D (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought about building a diesel splitter/generator before I built one for my skid steer.I was planning to use a surplus diesel,had my eye on the yanmar 10hp or perkins 13.7hp on surplus center. You cant beat the deals if you can make them work. http://surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?UID=2009020217204656&catname=engines&keyword=NED1


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen one homebuilt splitter using a diesel. Nice unit.
For a reasonable proccesor the Hud-son Badger has caought my eye, here's a used one in upstate NY:http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bfs/982753526.html
There is a video on youtube.
But it's gas.

I have been nothing but impressed with American CLS:
http://www.americanmsr.com/home.htm

I really want one, but funds are short right now. Click on the information button and shoot them an e-mail about what you are wanting. Every machine is custom built, so they might be able to accomodate your needs.


----------



## Lloyd H (Feb 2, 2009)

*diesel splitter*

I like leon's electric conversion with a diesel generator the best. By far the best bang for the buck.


----------



## user 19670 (Feb 2, 2009)

Princess Auto in Canada has an inexpensive engine.

http://tinyurl.com/cbxbdl


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 2, 2009)

*Hey coog*

No I didn't try it on the pump first and here is why. First off I just don't like the thought of working my tractor pump that hard. Second remember that 11GPM is with the tractor at 540 PTO RPM which means your engine will be screaming at you the whole time. Oh yeh, how much reservoir does your tractor have, probably not enough for proper cooling under that much constant working load. And oh yeh, 11GPM ain't that much in my book. If you are going as far as to run that much motor to split wood might as well go fast! You can pudts arounds at 11GPM with any little Briggs. Mine unit is 6sec full cycle and that is regardless of how tough the wood is because its 1 stage pump. And if your going to power it with all the power you won't need any 2 stage. I will admit the 6secs is at 540 but at 1500 engine RPM ( where I normally run it) it is still way fast. Remember this too, unless the wood is stringy and nasty you will be working in a 4-6 inch range of motion of the ram. In that space its about 1 sec worth of movement. I figure I'm easily as fast as the Super Split if I am splitting straight grained wood. You say thats too fast.....pull back the throttle till its your comfort level.


----------



## coog (Feb 3, 2009)

*Thanks,wkpoor*

That is the advise I was looking for, from one who has been there.The cost difference between the pto-powered unit and the hydro one seems small compared to tractor repairs.This is what I'm looking at:

http://www.ramsplitter.com/Model3PT.html

I would add a trailer hitch like you did.


----------



## Laird (Feb 3, 2009)

As to the fumes from a diesel, you could use fry oil as some do in their diesel trucks. Smells just like McDonalds french fries. Some processing is involved but someone who does it might sell a few gallons for a splitter.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 3, 2009)

*Ramsplitter*

Real Nice! I like! I personally like the ones perpendicular to the tractor as they have. You would really have to watch closely to keep from backing into something with the other style. I notice they use the Prince pump too. If your tractor has a 1000rpm pto they have 40gpm pumps available. Other option for speed is to add a regen prince valve to your splitter. Between that and the pump man could one have awesome speed. Even with a big cylinder. I feel the 4" is plenty power for 98% of the wood. No it won't split everything you'll come across but why sacrifice speed for a few knarly pieces. And I mean damned few. If you put on the regen then a 5" would be no problem. I'm thinking of upgrading to a regen valve so I can split at tractor idle. Maybe possible that is too fast though, just possible. Just imagine a cylinder that moves as fast as the SS or faster yet with good power.


----------



## kzack (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a diesel powered splitter. It runs off the pto of my yanmar tractor ;-) Set the tractor at idle and I haven't found anything the splitter can't split with ease. It's a home made unit with a cylinder from a garbage truck. It's just a vertical unit and is easily moved where you want it because it attaches to the three point hitch.

Keith


----------



## coog (Feb 3, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Real Nice! I like! I personally like the ones perpendicular to the tractor as they have. You would really have to watch closely to keep from backing into something with the other style. I notice they use the Prince pump too. If your tractor has a 1000rpm pto they have 40gpm pumps available. Other option for speed is to add a regen prince valve to your splitter. Between that and the pump man could one have awesome speed. Even with a big cylinder. I feel the 4" is plenty power for 98% of the wood. No it won't split everything you'll come across but why sacrifice speed for a few knarly pieces. And I mean damned few. If you put on the regen then a 5" would be no problem. I'm thinking of upgrading to a regen valve so I can split at tractor idle. Maybe possible that is too fast though, just possible. Just imagine a cylinder that moves as fast as the SS or faster yet with good power.



I liked the fact that it resembled your so closely.I don't think I'll use the vertical function much, but the perpendicular mount looks handier.Tell me more about the "regen" valve.I am stuck with 540 rpm, well at least with this tractor.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Feb 3, 2009)

i built my own,it has a AC1 petter diesel, 16gpm pump, 5" cyl and a hyd boom that swings 360,with lifting tongs,to date theres nothing stalled it i've worked with oak so big, two guys can hardly roll them,which i usually saw in half with 090 then lift the halves. heck with log lifters,u still have to roll them to the splitter, i can pick up blocks several hundred pounds in a ten foot radius all around it. not set up for pics yet.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 3, 2009)

> I liked the fact that it resembled your so closely.I don't think I'll use the vertical function much, but the perpendicular mount looks handier.Tell me more about the "regen" valve.I am stuck with 540 rpm, well at least with this tractor.


Here is a link http://www.cylinderservices.net/catalog.asp?prodid=601852 to some info on the valve. Imagine what it can do for a 21GPM pump! I think there is a real possibility of too much speed but the idea is too be fast with the engine just off idle.I to don't use the vertical feature much except for those crotches that if I saw them I'm sure to run into metal and dirt. I rarely split anything vertical but it is nice to have the option for the occasional situation. I usually just saw stuff down to pick up size.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 4, 2009)

I called cylinder services today and found out the regen valve is only rated for 3-4 gpm pumps and is targeted for the small electric splitters. They currently don't make a log splitter regen for 20+ gpm pumps, at least Prince does not. Darn anyway, if they did that would be fantastic.


----------



## coog (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure I could be trusted with that much speed, anyway.


----------



## skid row (Feb 5, 2009)

sctstoys72 said:


> i built my own,it has a AC1 petter diesel, 16gpm pump, 5" cyl and a hyd boom that swings 360,with lifting tongs,to date theres nothing stalled it i've worked with oak so big, two guys can hardly roll them,which i usually saw in half with 090 then lift the halves. heck with log lifters,u still have to roll them to the splitter, i can pick up blocks several hundred pounds in a ten foot radius all around it. not set up for pics yet.



Get a camera somehow and show us some pics of that AC1. Does the engine have variable speed or fixed?


----------



## sctstoys72 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll try,it has a fixed speed,it's like a generator,it needs one speed only,however you can adjust it with a wrench.


----------

